# 12 Hours of "Preparing the Service Update" for 14.6?



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

Tivo has been stuck showing a screen: "Preparing for service update . . . this may take up to an hour, possibly longer."

Started at around 2-3am last night after a restart. Still going at nearly 3pm today.

I would guess at this point its some sort of loop. It still can't be installing 14.6, right? 

What's the best way to end this? Should I power off and power on?


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

Pulled the plug and re-plugged back in.

Got past the intro screen to the "Almost there . .. " screen. Stayed there for several minutes. Then the screen went black -- think it was the TV as Tivo changed to 1080i. 

Now, the "Almost There . . " image is small and placed in the upper left corner of the screen. The rest of the screen is black. It has been stuck like that for several minutes.

Any ideas what to do to fix it?


----------



## rpongett (Feb 17, 2002)

Power cycled one more time and everything worked. 

Called Tivo customer service. They were helpful (far in excess of cable, satellite and computer CS reps I get). Only about a 3 minute wait and the rep knew quite a bit about various Tivo issues.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

rpongett said:


> Power cycled one more time and everything worked.
> 
> Called Tivo customer service. They were helpful (far in excess of cable, satellite and computer CS reps I get). Only about a 3 minute wait and the rep knew quite a bit about various Tivo issues.


Was it a known issue? or did they just advise the usual pull-the-plug-and-see-what-happens strategy?


----------



## PHTM (May 24, 2003)

Same thing just happened to me. I am glad I checked it this morning, otherwise I would've lost a lot more shows. I feel sorry for those that can't or didn't check theirs. I hope they find the problem and fix it.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

My second TiVo took under two hours last night to upgrade to 14.6. Just letting everyone know for reference.


----------



## Wayne at Pelican (Aug 5, 2004)

My Tivo that has been working fine for more than six years all of a sudden received this update, and now it's looping and rebooting! I'm quite irritated by this. It goes:

Welcome. Powering up... [2 min]

Almost there. Just a few minutes more... [30 sec]

Preparing the service update. This may take up to an hour, possibly longer. [stays here for about 3 min, then the screen flickers, and then it reboots again]

I tried pulling the wireless network card, but there's not much else I can do with this. Any suggestions?

-Wayne


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I'm glad I looked first.
I got the premiere and just hooked it up a day or two ago. Couldn't see it from iPad, all the rebooting of TiVo iPad and Network (i.e. Router) didn't help.
So I pulled the plug and got the "Preparing the service update."
It's just after 9PM, let's see how long this takes. 
Does 14.6 at least work well? I'm hoping it fixes my iPad issue.

Edit/Update - Done at 9:50PM. All is well.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Well, I'm glad I looked first.
> I got the premiere and just hooked it up a day or two ago. Couldn't see it from iPad, all the rebooting of TiVo iPad and Network (i.e. Router) didn't help.
> So I pulled the plug and got the "Preparing the service update."
> It's just after 9PM, let's see how long this takes.
> Does 14.6 at least work well? I'm hoping it fixes my iPad issue.


14.6? It SHOULD be installing 14.8. And if it's running 14.5, that's why the iPad app isn't working.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Typo - yes, I'm at 14.8 now.


----------

